# Breeders in Michigan



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've been researching and inquiring about breeders here in Michigan for some time now. I'm looking to bring my baby home in Spring 2008, so I need to keep researching to keep me pacified until then! LOL I'm crazy about this puppy. I almost bought some supplies for her yesterday, but resisted. 

The breeders I'm looking at are:

- Asoro's
- Blossomwood
- Chien d'Or
My breeder doesn't have to be in Michigan, but I've found some that seem to be really good here. There's a breeder in Barnstable, MA (we stayed at their B&B) they have BEAUTIFUL goldens, worth the drive plus I'd get a B&B weekend out of it  beechwood goldens - I haven't checked to see what clearances they do or about a guarantee yet.

If anyone has had experience with any of these or others in the area, please let me know how it went. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm in Michigan, but know nothing of these breeders. I did just want to say looks like your doing all your homework first, congratulations on that!

It's also good your not limiting yourself too Michigan to get a good golden retriever. I myself left Michigan to get Kody, it was well worth the miles and unplowed roads, and detours heading home in a winter storm to get him. I've had no problems with him, and he is pure gold.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have never heard of these breeders but that doesn't mean anything. Keep doing your homework and you'll find one. Some years back I had gotten several puppies from Malagold who moved from Wisc. to Michigan about 10 years ago. I am not sure they still breed but you can check on AKC's web site. I think the owner, Connie, is an AKC judge now

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck and Welcome,
There is a good thread at the top of the main page under quick links that will help you with some good information. It is a good idea that you are reasearching breeders and make sure that they all have their clearances. To many people just fall in love with a cute puppy and not the quality of the dogs. Check with the GRCA for some breeders. 
They are great dogs and it does takes time, work and lots of love and patience. 
Cant wait to see pictures of the puppy and watch him/her grow up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am not familiar with Blossomwood, but do know Ilene Cook (Asoro's) and Miki Gabrielle (Chien D'or). Both show their dogs in AKC sanctioned events, and I believe Asoro's also competes in UKC events. Both have nice dogs, and do all clearances.
Some other breeders that I can recommend in Michigan would be Hearthside, Stonehedge, and St. Andrew. I do not know if they currently have puppies coming up, and most you would certainly expect to be put on a wait list for.

As with any breeder, ask to _see_ copies of the health clearances OFA hips/elbows, Cardiac, and CERF. Ask for the registered names of the sire and dam, so that you may research their pedigrees on k9 database, if they do not offer them. Most reputable breeders are proud of their breedings and when an inquiry is made, offer photos and pedigrees right off the bat. Once you find a breeder that you are happy with and is willing to answer questions, offer information, and you get on a waiting list, they will generally ask for a deposit once a pregnancy is confirmed. Make sure you understand whether that deposit is refundable in the event that there are not enough puppies/there isn't a puppy of the sex you wanted/or other unforeseen circumstances.
Check out Monomer's thread about Fact Checking for Puppy buyers, it is full of sound, relevant info.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I have too been looking and since I am in NW Ohio I have been looking in MI. I have talked to several Miki of Chien D'Or is one. From what I have learned from her and looking at her dogs and what I can actually find on the lines and all that as of now is one of about 2 maybe 3 breeders I am considering.

Heidi


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What is the name of the B&B you stayed at in Barnstable. I don't live too far from there and I am always looking for B&B's to stay at.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Hi everyone, I've been researching and inquiring about breeders here in Michigan for some time now. I'm looking to bring my baby home in Spring 2008, so I need to keep researching to keep me pacified until then! LOL I'm crazy about this puppy. I almost bought some supplies for her yesterday, but resisted.
> 
> The breeders I'm looking at are:
> 
> ...


I met a Beechwood puppy last spring in puppy kindergarten. She was beautiful. She is going to be shown. The owners talked highly of the breeders.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Cape Cod Massachusetts

Here's the link, it's the Beechwood Inn. It's really beautiful, my husband asked me to marry him on the beach while we were there. We went out for dinner and he asked me, then back to our room where the owners had decorated with a chocolate cake, wine and a HUGE bouquet of flowers. My husband knew of my love for Goldens, which is why he chose that B&B. Wouldn't the perfect ending be to take a pup home? 

I just emailed Micki of Chien d'Or and she said that she'll most likely have a litter by February, so she'll keep me posted. I just love her "Love Makes the World Go Round" aka "Rotor" he's beautiful and he'll be the sire of the litter.

Thanks for all your advice, keep it coming!:crossfing


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I've heard of Chien d'Or before. Don't know if that's good or bad though....can't remember.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I hope it's good thing, I can't find anything bad yet. Jeremy, how many goldens do you have? I just checked out your pics, are they all yours?


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

My Phoebe is from Asoros. I was very impressed with Ilene's knowledge of health issues. Phoebe has terrific temperment, very healthy (of course she's only coming up two), I honestly could not ask for a better dog. Temperment and health were my primary concerns. I felt they were also high priority for Ilene as well as producing dogs that conform to breed standards. I was looking for a golden confident enough to handle cairn rescue dogs...Phoebe amazes me with how she learns the personality of each dog and adjusts her behavior accordingly. She has been such a good buddy to the fosters and has helped me with the training. I could go on bragging forever, but I'll just finish this by saying that I could not be happier.

Plus, she didn't get offended when we registered Phoebe as Smelly Cat..in fact, she laughed!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Jan, thanks so much! I just emailed Ilene today and am waiting to here if she'll have any litters around Spring. Phoebe is ADORABLE!! One really gets that feeling when reading the website. Ilene seems to put first things first and all here dogs are beautiful! My favorite is Annie, did you see her puppy pic? AWWWWWwwwww Thanks for posting!
Jen


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> I hope it's good thing, I can't find anything bad yet. Jeremy, how many goldens do you have? I just checked out your pics, are they all yours?


Whoops...Just saw this now. sorry. 

I only have one, Carson. My in-laws have another (MacGyver) who is in this pic with Carson.









The Black dog in there is Charlie...we put him to sleep last October. The boxer pup belongs to a friend. 

I wish I could have more than one though. We just don't have the room for it now.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I've heard of Chien d'Or before. Don't know if that's good or bad though....can't remember.


I was just thinkin' the same thing... I remember talking about them before... wasn't someone trying to pick out a dog name.... and it had to start with Chien d'Or ???

Certainly rings a bell...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I was just thinkin' the same thing... I remember talking about them before... wasn't someone trying to pick out a dog name.... and it had to start with Chien d'Or ???
> 
> Certainly rings a bell...


I almost want to say that LJ's Augie was from there....I can't remember though. I always thought he was a good looking boy!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm...I dunno... I just remember trying to pick a AKC name...

Now I wanna go search the forums.... LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ah HA!!!! I was right!!! It was Augie. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pedigree/11590-akc-names-3.html

I don't believe she had any troubles with health, or anything from the breeder, and Augie sure was a looker.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Augie was GREAT.... too bad his owner wasn't... LOL.

BTW, what did you end up going with for Carson's name : Sorry, not meaning to hijack, just curious!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Augie was GREAT.... too bad his owner wasn't... LOL.
> 
> BTW, what did you end up going with for Carson's name : Sorry, not meaning to hijack, just curious!


Liberty's Golden Nugget


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Jan, thanks so much! I just emailed Ilene today and am waiting to here if she'll have any litters around Spring. Phoebe is ADORABLE!! One really gets that feeling when reading the website. Ilene seems to put first things first and all here dogs are beautiful! My favorite is Annie, did you see her puppy pic? AWWWWWwwwww Thanks for posting!
> Jen


Annie is only a few months older than Phoebe. Since my last golden was 3 years old when I got her, Ilene showed us Annie so we could see how big Phoebe would be in just a few months. Annie is stunning! 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

*Rotor*

Hi - we spoke w/ Mickey at Chein D'or's serveral times before getting our little Lilly. At the time she only had 10-12 week old pups available and had several males and females from 2 seperate litters (both from rotor) available. On a whim we did a little further research (through our local newspaper) and found another breeder that was closer to home. All their clearances were done and our pup's mom is from Rotor - so all the better. Our pups dad is from our old breeders line Trailsend, which gave us the connection we were looking for to our Jake who we lost in January. 

The only thing I can recommend is to do your homework - with the economy so bad in Michigan there seems to be an abundance of pup's hanging around and it was not just at Mickey's. We were able to almost cut the price in half by looking a little deeper and using our old breeder for help - we would have gotten another pup from her, but due to family health issues she is not actively breeding.

The only thing I can say is that Lilly's parents have no titles, they have not shown either - but there are title's throughout the rest of her pedigree on both sides. Lilly was also raised in the house with children around - she fits right in at our house  I think Lilly believe's she is 5 just like my son.

Good luck w/ your search and if you have any other questions please let me know. We began our search after we lost Jake in January and we didn't get our pup until September - most of the delay was we were not totally ready yet to move past our loss. But w/ Lilly around I can't remember how quiet it was before! 

We also have a 7 year old female Jessie from Trailsend Goldens in Goodrich - but like I said above she is not actively breeding.

We also spoke with Michelle at Halltree Goldens - You should be able to do a search on Halltree golden retrievers in St. Clair and find her website. She has a beauitful website but she only had one male left at the time we were looking for a female. But her dogs are beauitful.

Good luck 

Penny 
Jessie Girl 
Mom to Jessie 7 and Lilly 12 weeks today!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

jessie girl said:


> Hi - we spoke w/ Mickey at Chein D'or's serveral times before getting our little Lilly. At the time she only had 10-12 week old pups available and had several males and females from 2 seperate litters (both from rotor) available. On a whim we did a little further research (through our local newspaper) and found another breeder that was closer to home. All their clearances were done and our pup's mom is from Rotor - so all the better. Our pups dad is from our old breeders line Trailsend, which gave us the connection we were looking for to our Jake who we lost in January.
> 
> The only thing I can recommend is to do your homework - with the economy so bad in Michigan there seems to be an abundance of pup's hanging around and it was not just at Mickey's. We were able to almost cut the price in half by looking a little deeper and using our old breeder for help - we would have gotten another pup from her, but due to family health issues she is not actively breeding.
> 
> ...



Tinkerbell's dad is from Trailsend Goldens. He's "Trailsend Hail to the Victor" A beautiful dog. As are all of their goldens. I have also talked to them and she seemed nice but I'm still a little confused over the paperwork I have on him. I have a certificate signed by a vet that clears his heart but it is not listed on OFA site as a clearance. So I don't know what to believe. Especially since they bred him to a female that had no clearances. And my Tinkerbell has a congenital heart defect.

And a year or so ago there was a member on another board that was having serious health issues with their puppy from Halltree and even more trouble with getting the breeder to honor their guaruntee. It was honored after a while. 

So research is extremely important.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks! I love getting names of new places to check out. It's really fun doing all the research, knowing what the end result will be  Penny - When you visited Micki was she looking for homes for all of the older pups? I wonder what breeders do with them if they can't sell them? I hadn't thought about the effect of the MI economy on breeders. Good point. Ilene got back to me and said that Daisy will be bred next and her pups will come (depending on her cycle) either February or March. She also said it could be as late as late summer if Daisy waits. I never knew that the heat cycle was so unpredictable. Well, I never knew anything about that. She told me to just keep emailing because she gets so many. I will!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

marshab1 said:


> Tinkerbell's dad is from Trailsend Goldens. He's "Trailsend Hail to the Victor" A beautiful dog. As are all of their goldens. I have also talked to them and she seemed nice but I'm still a little confused over the paperwork I have on him. I have a certificate signed by a vet that clears his heart but it is not listed on OFA site as a clearance. So I don't know what to believe. Especially since they bred him to a female that had no clearances. And my Tinkerbell has a congenital heart defect.
> 
> And a year or so ago there was a member on another board that was having serious health issues with their puppy from Halltree and even more trouble with getting the breeder to honor their guaruntee. It was honored after a while.
> 
> So research is extremely important.


You are so right-research is extremely important!

A lot of breeders do not list their non-OFA clearances with OFA. If the paperwork you have says "Application for Congenital Cardiac Database" at the top, that is the actual clearance. For an additional fee, OFA will list the clearance on their website, same with CERF.

There has been a lot of discussion on the breeder lists regarding listing all clearances with OFA. I have not done so up to this point simply because this is new, and we oldtimers are used to just having the clearances themselves and sending out copies. I think now that OFA offers this service, more breeders will take advantage of it. Honestly, most of the time, once I have the clearance, I put in my file and after the usually 3 hour drive home, I forget to send it in to be listed :doh:

Good luck and don't be afraid to ask questions!


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Marshab1, you may be referring to me.

Last Christmas we had to put our Bentley down (it was a very emotional, heart rendering decision because he was only 6 months old) because of horrible seizures which (we now realize) he had since we got him at 8 weeks. I had an unbelievable time with the breeder, which in the end, the whole mess was resolved, but, not without alot of tears, heartache and a huge emotional toll on our family. 

Bentley's father was a Halltree Golden. I did contact them, at the time, because I felt that they needed to know about the entire situation (in more ways than one). I am not, in any way, shape or form, bad mouthing them, they have beautiful Goldens and have been around for a long time with a good reputation, from what I hear.

I just wanted to offer some information. Good Luck


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Thanks! I love getting names of new places to check out. It's really fun doing all the research, knowing what the end result will be  Penny - When you visited Micki was she looking for homes for all of the older pups? I wonder what breeders do with them if they can't sell them? I hadn't thought about the effect of the MI economy on breeders. Good point. Ilene got back to me and said that Daisy will be bred next and her pups will come (depending on her cycle) either February or March. She also said it could be as late as late summer if Daisy waits. I never knew that the heat cycle was so unpredictable. Well, I never knew anything about that. She told me to just keep emailing because she gets so many. I will!



Daisy is an offspring of Keifer...Phoebe is through Snickers who is also an offspring of Keifer. Ilene was quite excited to be able to breed to Keifer because of the longevity in his lines. The thing that sold me on Ilene was her genuine desire to study the genetics of the dogs she's breeding. She was the only breeder I spoke with that immediately jumped into a discussion on health issues in the breed. Most spoke of contracts, which shows the dog won at, but didn't address the issue of health to the extent Ilene did. With one breeder, I asked about longevity...the breeder said the grandmother was still alive but the grandfather died at the age of 8. I asked what from...the breeder said "I don't know, some kind of brain tumor." 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> Daisy is an offspring of Keifer...Phoebe is through Snickers who is also an offspring of Keifer. Ilene was quite excited to be able to breed to Keifer because of the longevity in his lines. The thing that sold me on Ilene was her genuine desire to study the genetics of the dogs she's breeding. She was the only breeder I spoke with that immediately jumped into a discussion on health issues in the breed.
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


Yes, I read about Keifer on Asoro's website, very impressive. You can just tell how excited she is about her goldens. Ilene said that Snickers has pups that will go home in January. Tempting! But I need to wait a little longer then that. Why? I don't know, I guess I need to let my toddler get a little bigger. It's so hard to wait, but I can, I can I can! :yuck:

I pretty hooked on Asoro's (Ilene) now.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rena450 said:


> Marshab1, you may be referring to me.
> 
> Last Christmas we had to put our Bentley down (it was a very emotional, heart rendering decision because he was only 6 months old) because of horrible seizures which (we now realize) he had since we got him at 8 weeks. I had an unbelievable time with the breeder, which in the end, the whole mess was resolved, but, not without alot of tears, heartache and a huge emotional toll on our family.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of you, but wasn't going to name you. I'm glad to hear that it was NOT Halltree Goldens that gave you the problem but a breeder that used a Halltree stud.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> You are so right-research is extremely important!
> 
> A lot of breeders do not list their non-OFA clearances with OFA. If the paperwork you have says "Application for Congenital Cardiac Database" at the top, that is the actual clearance. For an additional fee, OFA will list the clearance on their website, same with CERF.
> 
> ...


Thank you! The copy I have does say it is the application and is signed. I just have found it odd that they have quite a few dogs listed on OFA including heart clearances but his is missing. 

At times I would really like to list Tinkerbell because I think the bad needs to be posted also if possible but Tinkerbell's litter was not registered.


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

*tinkerbell*

I know you stated that Tinkerbell's dad is from Trailsend - but who is her mom? Did you get Tinkerbel from Trailsend?

Just curious. 

Thanks, 
Penny


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I was thinking of you, but wasn't going to name you. I'm glad to hear that it was NOT Halltree Goldens that gave you the problem but a breeder that used a Halltree stud.


 
I didn't know there were any possible issues w/ Halltree - We did not go out and visit but I spoke w/ her several times and she sent pictures of the puppies that were available. Good luck w/ your search

Penny 
Jessie Girl


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

jessie girl said:


> I know you stated that Tinkerbell's dad is from Trailsend - but who is her mom? Did you get Tinkerbel from Trailsend?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> ...


Tinkerbell came from what was "Golden Treasures" small local breeder. It was supposedly the breeder's first litter in 4 years. (she had taken 4 years off due to fighting and recovering from cancer). She was just getting back into things and had all the paperwork I thought she was supposed to have. But she didn't. Having learned on here some things to look for and having talked to several other breeders in the area, she did apparently do things "right" at one time. She has dogs listed on OFA with clearances but they stop about 5 years ago or so.

It wasn't until after we found out about Tinkerbell's heart that I went thru things closer and found things missing. Like the mother's clearances, and I asked when I would be receiving the AKC paperwork since it had been 3 weeks and was told she had not registered the litter or the other litter she had at the same time. I was also told the congenital heart defect was caused by something I had done to the puppy in the 3 weeks I had her so it was up to me to put her down.

When I called Trailsend to tell them. They were very friendly and quick to point out that it wasn't because of their dog. Theirs was healthy.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

jessie girl said:


> I didn't know there were any possible issues w/ Halltree - We did not go out and visit but I spoke w/ her several times and she sent pictures of the puppies that were available. Good luck w/ your search
> 
> Penny
> Jessie Girl


I just want to reiterate that there is no problem with Halltree, but with someone that used one of their stud dogs. So the puppy was not a "halltree golden"


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

It's official! I'm first pick for a female on the Asoro's Daisy x Jet litter, due around Christmas (if all goes well) YIPPIE!!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats!! What are the registered name of the parents??

Ash


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Asoro's Days of Future Past "Daisy"
&
Asoro's Men in Blue
"Jet"​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I bet you cant wait to pick it out. So are you looking at a boy or girl?


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OH I CAN'T WAIT!! I'm wondering how I will wait. I have no choice, and I think it's a good thing because I really really want to be prepared as far as training and classes, etc.Thanks!!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Hi everyone, I've been researching and inquiring about breeders here in Michigan for some time now. I'm looking to bring my baby home in Spring 2008, so I need to keep researching to keep me pacified until then! LOL I'm crazy about this puppy. I almost bought some supplies for her yesterday, but resisted.
> 
> The breeders I'm looking at are:
> 
> ...


I never herd of any of these Breeders .
I live in Michigan .
My golden came from a Michigan Breeder
She is 4 1/2 years old and never had a problum with her.
she is a Blond Golden and Show quality.
She loves water and swimming at the lake.
When I take her to the cottage she spends the whole day in the lake
playing with her water toy.
If you would like the breeders name and number just let me know.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations on the new puppy. That will be quite a Christmas present.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations !!!! What a tremendouly exciting time for you! You may find that the puppy picks you.... when we went to look at our litter, Penny crawled into my lap, looked up at me, and that was it....... Kind of like an old movie..... eyes lock across a crowded room, and it was fate !!! LOL. Be ready for lots of love nibbles and puppy breath..........it's the best. To occupy your time, you can put Hooch's video on his litter on a loop and just have it run continually LOL

My hubby grew up in Okemos!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Sorry, I need to update this one. No Christmas puppy for me. That one fell through. I did contact another breeder who will have a litter due the day after Christmas. I'm going to get a little more info. then see if this one works out. I HOPE SO!!
Thanks!


----------



## parrothead (Nov 1, 2007)

*Michigan Breeder's*

Just pick my Puppy up from a Breeder in Michigan.I just found this forum today.Is posting a link to his web page allowed here?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sure, congrats on your new pup parrothead. I take it you are a Buffet fan?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm a parrothead from way way way back! I always wanted to do a Buffet litter theme but then Robin Donahey did it. Now there are lots more songs but up here in Wisconsin, I think parrotheads are few and far between :-(


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My daughter Debbie (DSlats) is a big parrothead too! Her Mason always has a lei on at their Buffet party!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## parrothead (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's where I got my puppy.Gabriella Laketown Golden Retrievers
If you look in the current puppies page there's a picture of her

I've been a Parrothead for 20 yrs We usaully try to make it to 2 or 3 concerts a year. Always make it to Alpine Valley in Wi. tailgating there is awsome


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

parrothead said:


> Here's where I got my puppy.Gabriella Laketown Golden Retrievers
> If you look in the current puppies page there's a picture of her
> 
> I've been a Parrothead for 20 yrs We usaully try to make it to 2 or 3 concerts a year. Always make it to Alpine Valley in Wi. tailgating there is awsome


Parrothead, just out of curiousity, what are the registered names of the sire and dam (not dame, as on the breeder's website)? Her site provides very little info.
Gabriella is a cute puppy.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 1, 2007)

Dam= Kandiland Laketown cool hand luka
Sire=Ch little hen's tried'n true

If you need more than that I can give it to you

About his website

It is new just went online this week. After I made first contact with him we dicussed how he should have a website.so I agreed to help with it as part of payment for the puppy. Any ides or suggestions ?

He really wants it to be simple just show his puppies and parents


----------



## parrothead (Nov 1, 2007)

sorry gave u wrong info

Sire = Kandiland laketown's cool hand luka
Dam=Laketown's golden girl "Jesse"

ch little hen tried'true is luka's Sire


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Parrothead: Congratulations, she's a cutie and I love the name. I think our pups are related.

The dam of our Oakley is "Little Hen Trilogy" which is Little Hen Tried 'N True's sister.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

*PotA'Gold*

Anyone heard of this breeder?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Anyone heard of this breeder?


Yes. I know them.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Parrothead....the site does need more information. Since the site mentions AKC, OFA and titles here's what I'd add to it.

The dog's AKC registered names - with titles. (Date of birth would be good too)

A link to each one's OFA page. 

A link to each one's pedigree page...the K9 Data page would work.

Photos of the dogs during their working trials....and the photo of when they got their titles (or points).

Right now, there's no way to verify the claims made on the main page of the site. This information allows people interested in puppies....or just the dogs themselves, to look and see what they've accomplished, what clearances they have, and what their lines are.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Found my Michigan breeder, just put a deposit down. Eberly's Queen of Hearts and Calypso Halltree's Owl-E-Oop. Litter is due Dec.1 (did I say all that correctly)

I have already visited with "Katie" the mommy-to-be 2wice. She is a doll! Loves to roll over and show her big belly. 

16 days and counting, wish her luck! This is her first litter.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh its looks great. You must be so excited! Do you take them home in Febuary??? Happy you found something!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

LOL, thanks!! I was afraid to post it! I'm hoping closer to Feb. and not Jan. since we're using tax money for the purchase. 8wks is the go home time and I think she said I can visit after 3wks. So excited!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! Know you are really excited! Post pics when you can

Jazzys Mom


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Jazzy's Mom! I will for sure post baby pics, I think I can take them at 4wks


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Some really nice dogs in the pedigrees. I just checked K9 Data. A friend of mine had a Halltree Golden some years back that I showed for her several times. She got divorced and had to place all of her dogs and this one (Bear) ended up with my granddaughter. He was a fantastic dog! My hubby said if he had seen Bear first we would have had him! Am/CAN CH. Wingate's Crown Prince is the sire of Victor, who I want a puppy from. Wingates Crown Prince is one of the prettiest Golden's I have ever seen!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thank goodness! What a relief to hear. I was really afraid to post the names because of finding something wrong! Crazy huh? It really was difficult to find a breeder with whom I felt completely confident around here. Since putting my deposit down with this breeder I have heard more compliments, even from strangers at the park that I happen to mention it to. Cause you know I can't keep it to myself!! LOL


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

pugmomwantsgolden said:


> Thank goodness! What a relief to hear. I was really afraid to post the names because of finding something wrong! Crazy huh? It really was difficult to find a breeder with whom I felt completely confident around here. Since putting my deposit down with this breeder I have heard more compliments, even from strangers at the park that I happen to mention it to. Cause you know I can't keep it to myself!! LOL


 
You're not very excitable, are you?

All kidding aside, I would be too. You are going to get a wonderful puppy!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I know I know I know YIIIPPPPIIEEEEEEEEE!! heehee


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember those months of waiting after I put down my deposit. Then the excitement of when the breeder called to tell us our baby was born. It was November 26 last year, I was going to surprise my kids on Christmas day, I think I blurted it out within the first week.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Awwww I know what you mean, I would NEVER be able to keep this a secret! It would be a PERFECT Christmas though. I think I'll be able to see them for the first time right around Christmas


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Here's the latest news: Katie (Eberly's Queen of Hearts) is due on Dec.1 - her temp. dropped to 98.6 yesterday and I haven't heard anything since then! I feel like I need to do something! My mom told me to boil water and knit puppy booties, lol.


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Jen: 
I'm getting excited for you. :banana: How's it going with the names?




Sharon


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I am so excited! The pups were born yesterday afternoon! 10 beauties, 7boys and 3girls, via C Section. They are all doing well and mom is resting and coming off anestesia (sp?) Breeder has to be with her around the clock for a couple days until she's fully out of the "fog" I have lots of pics, but they are too big to post and i dont know how to resize them! 
I have a few names, but nothing close to certain yet. I won't know boy or girl until they are 7wks! Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So exciting. At this point was when I started to "puppy shop" for the new leash, collar, etc.

I would also spend time with my kids writing down options for names. We just found the liost last week, we had about three pages full of names! and then trying to come up with one that we would all agree on!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

That's too funny! We (kids and I) did the same thing today! We have about a page of boy and girl names and names that could be for either. How fun!! Can't get the collar yet, I'd want baby pink or baby blue  I know it doesnt matter what color the collar is REALLY, but it's just so darn cute! Not 2 days go by that I don't visit one of the local pet shops, just to look around. The pups are so so cute! They are already fat and they have wrinkles


----------



## GardenPaws (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Jen,
I'm new to the forum but have been involved with Goldens in MI for 30 years. Although I've never purchased a dog from your breeder, I know many who have and have sent people to her myself. She is really great! The love, attention and early socialization she gives her puppies is incredible. She is truly a special Golden Lady and you made a wonderful choice. I spoke with her this summer about a pup after losing our 14 year old. But my husband was to heartbroken to wait. So we found are baby, Fire in Ohio. Enjoy the puppy journey it flies by soooo fast!
Karen


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Karen, that's so good to know! When I met Gay, I just knew she was the breeder for me and my new pup. She was highly recommended by a vet tech friend of mine. I've heard all good things and just feel very at ease with her and her husband. She sends DAILY pictures of the pups, and of Katie through her pregnancy. Boy do I love seeing emails from her in my inbox every morning! Can't wait to visit them again in about 3 more weeks (I hope) I love that Gay is choosing which pup will be mine, I think that's a great way to get them into the best home. Thanks for the input and I'm very sorry for the loss of your 14 yr old, but I'm so happy you found Fire, what a beautiful dog!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh wow, I've had a lot going on lately with not much time for the forum so I missed that the puppies were born already...I thought today was supposed to be the day...but obviously the puppies had a different birthday in mind! I'm so excited for you! Won't be long before we'll be hearing all kinds of puppy stories and, of course, you will post all kinds of pictures..right????

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, & Phoebe


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Yes Jan, lots of pics! Katie had a C Section, don't really know why, but she came through it very well and all 10 pups are doing great!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have heard of her too and agree- great lady!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Here's today's picture


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Jen, I sent you a PM.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## calypso (Jan 11, 2009)

*Hello JensDreamBoy*

Hi there, I just stumbled on this forum and I see that you will be the new mommy to one of my grandkids! Ollie, the father of your puppy, aka CH Calypso Halltree's Owl-E-Oop is one of my breeding. He is a son of my Ophelia, CH Calypso's The Udder Woman OD and was born here in my home. I just wanted to say :wave: I enjoyed seeing the pictures of the new babies. I thought you might like to know you have "extended family" down in sunny Florida. If you'd like to see pictures of your new puppy's grandma Ophelia, you see her page here http://www.calypsogoldens.com/goldens/opie/opie2.htm 
Here you can see your puppy's Auntie http://www.calypsogoldens.com/goldens/kittykatspage.htm

Enjoy,
Terrie 
Calypso Goldens


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

calypso said:


> Hi there, I just stumbled on this forum and I see that you will be the new mommy to one of my grandkids! Ollie, the father of your puppy, aka CH Calypso Halltree's Owl-E-Oop is one of my breeding. He is a son of my Ophelia, CH Calypso's The Udder Woman OD and was born here in my home. I just wanted to say :wave: I enjoyed seeing the pictures of the new babies. I thought you might like to know you have "extended family" down in sunny Florida. If you'd like to see pictures of your new puppy's grandma Ophelia, you see her page here http://www.calypsogoldens.com/goldens/opie/opie2.htm
> Here you can see your puppy's Auntie http://www.calypsogoldens.com/goldens/kittykatspage.htm
> 
> Enjoy,
> ...


Hi Terrie & welcome to the forum! will be great to have you here, look forward to all your contributions!!!! Not to mention your goldens are gorgeous! Pics please:wavey:


----------



## calypso (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Heather! It looks like a fun forum and I've found even more grandkids on here LOL I see that Trish is a member with Buzz and Briggs...cool!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Hi Terrie! Thanks so much for your post! Wow, I read throught the whole thread and it brought back memories of the long wait for Theo! I can't wait to look at the pics of grandmom. Welcome to the forum, I need to get here more often!
Jen and Theo


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OHPELIA is beautiful!!! Thanks so much for sharing that


----------



## jecka8i8 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Where to find a dark red female?*

Hello there!~

Just a note: I would NOT recommend Ilene Cook from Asoro's Goldens. I contacted her recently whilst looking for a female to show in the future and she incorrectly and offensively labeled me as a "back yard breeder." I've never actually bred any of my 7 dogs I had in the past, but I enjoyed entering obedience, and now conformation for the thrill of competition. And what is better than spending your day with your best friend?! However, she was extremely unkind and abrasive, so I wouldn't go with her if you can possibly get around it. Good luck in finding yours!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe you spoke to Ilene on a off day. We met with her yesterday for the first time and we were impressed. Ilene was very nice and I would highly recommend her as a breeder. Six more weeks and our little boy comes home.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

marshab1 said:


> When I called Trailsend to tell them. They were very friendly and quick to point out that it wasn't because of their dog. Theirs was healthy.


But they knowningly bred to a bitch without clearances???? How could this not be at least partly their fault???


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Shining Star said:


> I never herd of any of these Breeders .
> I live in Michigan .
> My golden came from a Michigan Breeder
> She is 4 1/2 years old and never had a problum with her.
> ...


Hello,

I'm new here and am looking for a female Golden, my budget is $900. Do you have info on the above mentioned breeder? THanks : )


----------



## GRnewbie (May 15, 2012)

good information


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

*I realize this thread is old but wanted to add some info regarding Walnut Grove. They currently have a golden who just had a litter the end of Dec. 20014 and she(the mom) was born in Sept 2013. That would make her just over 1 year old when she was bred. pretty sure that is a red flag in breeding although I am not a breeder. That would also make her not have her health clearances since I believe those can not be done until they are 2. I would not recommend this breeder.*


----------

